# Help with ID. Hollandi, Compressus, Sanchezi, or other?



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

A friend of mine gave me this piranha. I was told this was a Serrasalmus Hollandi. I had dippyeggs check out the fish and he said he doesn't think it's a sanchezi. He kept those before. It's driving me crazy that I don't know what it is. lol. Thanks for your help, and let me know what you think.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

curious to know also...

I originally bought it as a hollandi, but when George sent it to me, he was when he was packaging it up, he was thinking it looked like a sanchezi, but wasn't going to fret over the $ money difference. price of the sanchezi was about twice as much as what I paid for the "hollandi" so I would be getting a deal either way.

lets see some answers!!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Those irregular scutes sure suggest sanchezi...so do the tail, eye, snout, and operculum.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

originally i wanted to go with hollandi as well but noting the irregular scutes like bioteach said make me very well think it's sanchezi as well. hmmm


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

After seeing these great shots of the fish, I will say it's a definate sanchezi, and a nice one too!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi, though a bit beat up.


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok. Thanks for your help. I have a 40 gal tank i can keep the fish in.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i think this is the most mods i've seen in one thread haha jk


----------

